# My Ride - 2006 Gheenoe Classic



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Were you getting your lure out of a tree when you decided to take the pic? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> Were you getting your lure out of a tree when you decided to take the pic? ;D ;D ;D


OH YEA!!!!!!! He got stuck his lure with a tree when I fished with him in wekiva. Wekiva river claimed his lures! Hahaha


----------



## Custom_Gheenoe2 (Jan 17, 2007)

No....... MAN! The regulars around here are getting to be a rough audiance. Where is the love?

I was working on this:

*www.wekiva-marina.com*


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> No....... MAN! The regulars around here are getting to be a rough audiance. Where is the love?
> 
> I was working on this:
> 
> *www.wekiva-marina.com*


We were just letting you know that you were amoungst friends and that you can come out of the noe. :  It' OK, no need to be insecure. ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> Were you getting your lure out of a tree when you decided to take the pic? ;D ;D ;D






HAHAHAHA ;D


----------

